# Trout cakes for supper.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

It's canned trout[freshwater]fish cakes, skillet fried in grease and slaw for supper tonight. A side dish of melted butter and a splash of lemon juice. A complete meal for me. Cabbage came offen Bent Mt. and the best I believe I've ever gotten. Picked up 11 bags[550 # a week ago for kraut and I personally made 25# and my neighbor put up the rest. I couldn't part with anymore cabbage for kraut. Jest too good for slaw and steaming.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

How long will cabbage last without spoiling?? 550 lbs of cabbage is a bunch of cabbage. Makes a dang bunch of kraut. I like kraut but not that much. 

What did you put in those trout cakes?

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Cabbage is best within a week of cutting so it don't dry out. I put up 25 # and the neighbor made the rest. All in crocks now. The trout cakes are made just like the recipe for crab cakes on the Old Bay can.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Did you get it at that stand on the right at the top of the mountain ? I'll be coming up to roanoke in a few weeks and get my mollasses there.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RAYTOGS: 2 stands on top. Carson Kings and Fralins another 2/3 miles up the road. Both on right and have what you want. Do yourself a favor and get some cabbage. You'll do yourself a favor. Believe it was the sweetest cabbage I've ever et. As for the molasses, I get the Old Mill Brand, made in Cana. 2nd run and darker.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Yep old mill brand is what i have. Its the best, just finished a jar and will re-up and pck up same cabbage.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RAY, you wouldn't have enjoyed the top of the mountain much this AM. The produce market you mentioned, well it was sleet and snow mixed in with the rain up there around 9 AM.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Yea i didnt like it down here at 3pm with the sleet and snow in mechanicsville. TELL ME MORE ABOUT THAT TROUT IN A CAN.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, when I said a week, I meant it was best when fresh. How long will it last? I've seen it stored in a root cellar when pulled up by the roots and be fine in the spring. The longer you keep it the more it'll dry out and lose some flavor. Cold storage cabbage is alright but ain't the real deal like fresh, but still better than shipped in cabbage.


----------

